# Sanguinor, Exemplar of the Host. a.k.a Master of Bling!



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Sanguinor was a tough cookie to paint. Also my first go at a large surface of gold NMM, followed the White Dwarf tutorial. I wanted his blade to match the Sanguinary Guards so I painted it darker.



In all a fun model to paint and a brilliant sculpt. I will begin working on the Sanguinary Guard tutorial tommorow.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I really hate that sculpt, but you've done a brilliant job painting it. I look forward to the tute.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Im not really much of a fan of the model itself, but you have done a good job of painting it, nice work.:good:

EDIT: Lol, CRCL basically said the same thing as i did, but beat me to it.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

The wings are a bit bland, and your sword is bent a little. however, not bad for large-scale NMM.

but damn, that model is RETARDED.

who should I go and castrate for a) the nipple armor and b) the stupid pose and c) the changed jump packs?


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

first off, nice job. i m planning on paint one up similar to yours. now, the model is not that bad. let s all remember, that there has been far worse looking models then this. also, the modle is not really that bad at all, i kind of dig it for what it is supposed to be. no if it was supposed to be a choas lord then we ve got some issuses


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I can never decide whether I prefer going up to white from blue or grey... Wings look good in blue, I might try that on the next model I get that has feathers.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice, youve painted it well, and as for the model, i think its a brilliant sculpt, it seems the quality of GW models keeps rising


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Nicely painted, for your first time doing large NMM very nice. I am not a fan of NMM in general or the model but you have done a good job. I like the wings alot.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

nice paint job man. especially the sword. I do agree he sort of sits there, begging to be plowed in the chest by a lascannon


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the sword looks absolutely awesome and would love to know how you did that kind of design and technique. The NMM is done really well I think and as a whole the model looks great. The only thing I am not personally a fan of is how the wings stretch into full whiteness towards the ends. The blue highlighting is really nice but I think it may have looked better if a sliver of the blue extended all the way along the ends of the wing tips. That way just seems kind of layered and bland on the end.

Still though, wonderful work!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Talos said:


> Nicely painted, for your first time doing large NMM very nice. I am not a fan of NMM in general or the model but you have done a good job. I like the wings alot.


I'm going to have to completely disagree with you Talos; I love NMM paint jobs. Not only do they look bad-ass, it's a much harder technique to master. The current Blood Angles White Dwarf issue (#363 page 75) has a side by side comparison of identical character minis painted in standard gold and NMM. The NMM look 100x better. Of course everyone does have their own personal tastes.
I'm too lazy to scan the picture and post it, but if someone has the issue (and is not as lazy as I am) please post it.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats fine lav25gunner, i know a number of people on both sides of the NMM arguement.
I do agree that when done well it can look amazing much better than non NMM but sometimes I find it a bit off, like it looks to much like a comic. such as this dread http://www.coolminiornot.com/107879 some people may like that effect and if they do then go for it, its your models. I do also agree it is alot hard then using metallic paints but just because its hard should not make it better 

Have not actually every seen a metallic painted model and then right next to it the same one with NMM would be intresting to see.

I do admire MrChaos for trying it out, something I have never done and for trying it out on such a detailed model.

EDIT: I just noticed the Iron Halo, did you use NMM on that Mrchaos because if so that came out very nicely.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone, perhaps I should add one more white highlight on the armor. But then again I dare not touch the model. 

I will be painting a Sanguinor for ebay and I'll paint metallics for that, see how it goes folks.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Not a big fan of NMM but for your first attempt it looks amazing. Great job especially with the sword.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree the sword is very nice and I think you have captured the face really well in NMM.
I have not tried NMM yet (I'm scared too lol) but I think this model will teach anyone how to do it if you dare to paint it all in NMM.

Well done for dareing!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Not a bad attempt at NMM but i'd say first off your blends are a bit lacking, the yellow is just too abupt on the model and it lacks the smooth transitions. The contrast could also be improved moving from dark/almost black to white, where as looking at yours you have brown or yellow. You have the colours in the right places but some of your lines are inconsistent especially on such a symmetrical model and i think some of the lower lines are a bit too thick to give the best impression of NMM. I hope this isn't too harsh, but it's a good start I just feel you would appreciate and benefit from a critical view, just need to work on the blends and contrast. 

Im a huge fan of your sanguinary guard they are superb but for me i find this isn't your best work. Just looking at the wings of the models, you have areas on sanguinor which aren't as neat as you did on your sanguinary guard. I personally think you may have rushed this a little too much or were a little too unsure how to approach the model. Still you are improving and just keep painting.


----------

